# The MAN..THE LEGEND OF HERPS!



## freddy (Jul 15, 2007)

hope you enjoy


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 15, 2007)

can i autograph all over his face please?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 15, 2007)

lol this will be entertaining


----------



## cuddlykylie (Jul 15, 2007)

who are them ppl lol,


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 15, 2007)

sorry but who is that??


----------



## freddy (Jul 15, 2007)

cuddlykylie said:


> who are them ppl lol,


 
well the best looking is me, shouldnt have to point out, bugs is the right side and Mr Raymond Hoser is in the middle, only the greatest Herper Australia has seen


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2007)

/me sets up a popcorn stand


----------



## m.punja (Jul 15, 2007)

oh god, this is going to be bad...very bad


----------



## m.punja (Jul 15, 2007)

ill take some thanks sdaji


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 15, 2007)

ohhhh he looks different in real life photos!!!


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 15, 2007)

freddy on the left, me on the right, and in the middle.............. *drumrolls* RAY HOSER!


----------



## krusty (Jul 15, 2007)

i must say he is a funny funny man that love's the toping of a pizza,lol,lol,lol.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 15, 2007)

freddy said:


> Mr Raymond Hoser is in the middle, only the greatest Herper Australia has seen


 
couldn't have worded it better myself


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 15, 2007)

oh too late LOLZ


----------



## mrboajangles (Jul 15, 2007)

looks like a top bloke!!!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 15, 2007)

I thought Bug was the greatest herper australia had ever seen...

I like the aptly required security guards for the man... very fitting!


----------



## zulu (Jul 15, 2007)

*re The*

You look like the grim reaper in that pic freddo,poor old ray LOL his detracters are absolutely obsessed with him they must have his photo plastered all over their bedroom walls :lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 15, 2007)

freddy said:


> hope you enjoy


 
were did u hear he was a legend?? i wanna have some some popcorn too,is it free?


----------



## freddy (Jul 15, 2007)

zulu said:


> You look like the grim reaper in that pic freddo,poor old ray LOL his detracters are absolutely obsessed with him they must have his photo plastered all over their bedroom walls :lol:


 
Oh yeah i totally idolise the bloke i mean looking at that sexy body who wouldnt :lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 15, 2007)

freddy said:


> Oh yeah i totally idolise the bloke i mean looking at that sexy body who wouldnt :lol:


 
oh i second that too,such a great bod on him..


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 15, 2007)

krusty said:


> i must say he is a funny funny man that love's the toping of a pizza,lol,lol,lol.



:lol: was that ray who only ate the topping?
Ray was fairly funny, quite willing to poke fun at himself. it seem your popcorn stand is not doing great business sdaji


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2007)

Hehehe you stirrer Freddo :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> were did u hear he was a legend?? i wanna have some some popcorn too,is it free?



Yes, it's free, but we can't start eating it yet.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> it seem your popcorn stand is not doing great business sdaji



Surprisingly poorly.... but wait.


----------



## krusty (Jul 15, 2007)

bredli84 said:


> :lol: was that ray who only ate the topping?
> Ray was fairly funny, quite willing to poke fun at himself. it seem your popcorn stand is not doing great business sdaji



thats the one.


----------



## zulu (Jul 15, 2007)

*re The*

How did ya get the old raymondo to do that sadji smile freddo!


----------



## Teamsherman (Jul 15, 2007)

You people are just jelous of him. 

He has a job working with herps everyday and can free handle vens.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry about the hack job (best i could do with Paint only!)


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 15, 2007)

Teamsherman said:


> You people are just jelous of him.
> 
> He has a job working with herps everyday and can free handle vens.


 
Vens you say


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 15, 2007)

Apparently instead of saying "smile" they said "lettuce" ....hence the result


----------



## ilovepythons (Jul 15, 2007)

Guys, get it right.....Ray Hoser is the self proclaimed "twice voted australias most respected herpetologist" Makes you wonder if there were any other entries.....


----------



## freddy (Jul 15, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Hehehe you stirrer Freddo :lol:


MOOOSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol: i was just proud of my photo...

mr. bredli...love your work


----------



## zulu (Jul 15, 2007)

*re THe*



freddy said:


> Oh yeah i totally idolise the bloke i mean looking at that sexy body who wouldnt :lol:


You can have me freddo,the farts body is always ready to go! Everybody loves raymond what about me! :lol:


----------



## m.punja (Jul 15, 2007)

hey i said im up for pop corn, i just want to know freddy, is ray sneezing in that pic? :lol:


----------



## beesagtig (Jul 15, 2007)

Didn't he stamp on a snakes head and say, "dont worry ive got it now ill set him free"
or is that someone else?


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 15, 2007)

lol Mr B


----------



## freddy (Jul 15, 2007)

zulu said:


> You can have me freddo,the farts body is always ready to go! Everybody loves raymond what about me! :lol:


 
oh i'll always love you Zulu..


----------



## herpie boy (Jul 15, 2007)

i could have killed him at the vhs meet, he wouldnt shut up.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 15, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> i could have killed him at the vhs meet, he wouldnt shut up.


 
Well his snakes wont/cant do the job


----------



## Teamsherman (Jul 15, 2007)

Atleast he hasnt got some stupid catch phrase like "crikey" or something like that.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jul 15, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> i could have killed him at the vhs meet, he wouldnt shut up.



yeh, it did get a bit like that.

he kept interupting brian.


----------



## zulu (Jul 15, 2007)

freddy said:


> oh i'll always love you Zulu..


 Cool freddo,ile pull the darts out of ya picture!


----------



## freddy (Jul 15, 2007)

zulu said:


> Cool freddo,ile pull the darts out of ya picture!


 

:shockh thanks really appreciate it:lol:


----------



## zulu (Jul 15, 2007)

*re The*

Where did you meet raymondo freddo?


----------



## freddy (Jul 15, 2007)

zulu said:


> Where did you meet raymondo freddo?


Melbourne VHS meeting with Brian barnett.


----------



## reece89 (Jul 15, 2007)

who is this guy should i know him lol


----------



## oxyranus (Jul 15, 2007)

yeah i dont no him either.


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 15, 2007)

Think yourselves lucky not to know him!


----------



## S.D. (Jul 15, 2007)

I can’t believe this hasn’t gone way out of control and been locked yet. I’ll come back tomorrow and see if the thread is still up :lol:


----------



## scam7278 (Jul 16, 2007)

...


----------



## NSavage (Jul 16, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> /me sets up a popcorn stand



Could i please have 2 large popcorn, 2 choc tops, 1 choc top with nuts,1 orange juice and 1 diet coke. Is it also possible to get 2 front row seats to the latest comedy thread on APS?

How much will that be?

Thanks...


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 16, 2007)

NSavage said:


> Could i please have 2 large popcorn, 2 choc tops, 1 choc top with nuts,1 orange juice and 1 diet coke. Is it also possible to get 2 front row seats to the latest comedy thread on APS?
> 
> How much will that be?
> 
> Thanks...



It's all free, it's a social thing, not commercial 

It often seems that pointing out that popcorn and beer will soon be required actually makes people stop and think. Something along the lines of "Oh, right, yeah, if I start acting like an idiot people will be laughing at me, using me as entertainment".

Sorry, next time I'll start cooking the popcorn more quietly and bring it out once the tempers are too high for their owners to calm down due to the fact that they've become a spectacle!

Incidentally, I don't generally do ice-cream, but I suppose I could as a special request. As for Coke, no! As for diet Coke, definately no!


----------



## expansa1 (Jul 16, 2007)

The 1st time we met him (hadn't heard of him before) was back in 1997 when he turned up at our house with a friend and tried to flog his books on us. In the end we gave in and bought one ,and he then did something totally unexpected. He put his hands down his undies and pulled out a hand full of pubes and carefully placed them in the middle of the book. To this day the book has never been opened!

Anyone find this behaviour a little odd?

Maybe one of the geneticists out there would like to clone an army of "The one whose name cannot be mentioned" . Chomp chomp perchewey chomp. Me Stan?

Any "The one whose name cannot be mentioned" groupies want to buy the book off us?
The bidding starts at $50


----------



## Chimera (Jul 16, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> The 1st time we met him (hadn't heard of him before) was back in 1997 when he turned up at our house with a friend (Paul Woolfe) and tried to flog his books on us. In the end we gave in and bought one ,and he then did something totally unexpected. He put his hands down his undies and pulled out a hand full of pubes and carefully placed them in the middle of the book. To this day the book has never been opened!
> 
> Anyone find this behaviour a little odd?
> 
> ...



That is one of the most concerning and disturbing posts I think I've ever seen :shock:

Well done


----------



## Jozz (Jul 16, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> The 1st time we met him (hadn't heard of him before) was back in 1997 when he turned up at our house with a friend (Paul Woolfe) and tried to flog his books on us. In the end we gave in and bought one ,and he then did something totally unexpected. He put his hands down his undies and pulled out a hand full of pubes and carefully placed them in the middle of the book. To this day the book has never been opened!
> 
> Anyone find this behaviour a little odd?
> 
> ...


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 16, 2007)

hahaha greebs,,pubic library


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 16, 2007)

isnt he the guy who removes the snakes venom glands without anesthetic?


----------



## expansa1 (Jul 16, 2007)

Greebo said:


> Perhaps you could donate the book to the Pubic Library....



LOL


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought that he is the one "Whose name cannot be mentioned on this site". LOL!


----------



## slim6y (Jul 16, 2007)

Greebo said:


> Perhaps you could donate the book to the Pubic Library....



Hair Hair!


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 16, 2007)

thought so, i was a bit confused that he was being called a legend,.. 

tongs are fro BBQ's. 
was that a snakeman comment?


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 16, 2007)

expansa1 said:


> The 1st time we met him (hadn't heard of him before) was back in 1997 when he turned up at our house with a friend (Paul Woolfe) and tried to flog his books on us. In the end we gave in and bought one ,and he then did something totally unexpected. He put his hands down his undies and pulled out a hand full of pubes and carefully placed them in the middle of the book. To this day the book has never been opened!
> 
> Anyone find this behaviour a little odd?
> 
> ...


 
What the hell !!!!!........who in there right mind would even think about doing that ????

I think for the first time ever ive got nothing to say :shock::shock: im dumbfounded.

I have heard some messed up stuff about the guy, but that takes the cake.

i wish the h(L)oser loving media would print that story.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jul 16, 2007)

ROFLMAO .... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

stoppit Craig


----------



## expansa1 (Jul 16, 2007)

He may have been trying to suggest that he was conducting tests on venemoids to see if he could breed ones with pubes and without fangs??

Who know's?


----------



## slim6y (Jul 16, 2007)

There's no pulling his wool over your eyes aye donkey... 

I mean it's hair enuff that you have nothing to say. I just wouldn't want to be seen in pubic with this guy like Bug and Freddo...


----------



## Magpie (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought this thread was about me


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 16, 2007)

*Legend- *defined by a highly flexible set of parameters, which may include miracles that are perceived as actually having happened, within the specific tradition of indoctrination where the legend arises, and within which it may be transformed over time, in order to keep it fresh and vital, and realistic.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jul 16, 2007)

i want hes autogragh he seems like an expert cant wait till he cums to newcastle
hes kool


----------



## Hetty (Jul 16, 2007)

dansfish4tea said:


> i want hes autogragh he seems like an expert cant wait till he cums to newcastle
> hes kool



Cums to Newcastle? Sounds like someone else will be getting Hoser pubes :lol:


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 16, 2007)

And so the legend of Rays pubes begins...........................


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jul 16, 2007)

should try n get him to bcome a APS member so we meet him in the forums


----------



## rodentrancher (Jul 16, 2007)

What was in the bag??


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 16, 2007)

not sure which part of cruelly mutilating snakes is cool, each to their own though,...


----------



## dellywatts (Jul 16, 2007)

hmmmmm...... that's all I'm going to say.


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jul 16, 2007)

if hes a mamber wats his nick name?


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 16, 2007)

rodentrancher said:


> What was in the bag??



Half a lettuce!


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 16, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Half a lettuce!


 
and a hand full of pubes


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Freddy are you sick?*



freddy said:


> well the best looking is me, shouldnt have to point out, bugs is the right side and Mr Raymond Hoser is in the middle, only the greatest Herper Australia has seen



Freddy you seem like a nice kid but I believe that you may suffer from deep psych problems, either that or you are biggest crapstirrer going around.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Pmsl*



MrBredli said:


> Sorry about the hack job (best i could do with Paint only!)



Very good. Well done


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 16, 2007)

*No*



m.punja said:


> hey i said im up for pop corn, i just want to know freddy, is ray sneezing in that pic? :lol:



He's not sneezing. He's got half a capriciossa shoved up his nose from when he shovelled the topping off the pizza into his mouth. I must have seen him do it with 10-12 pieces of pizza.

I think he was gagging on an unpipped olive.:lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Interrupting*



Chrisreptile said:


> yeh, it did get a bit like that.
> 
> he kept interupting brian.



I don't believe that he was interrupting. Brian did state that anyone could ask a quetsion if they wanted to. Well he did that, quite a few times over.:lol:


----------



## freddy (Jul 16, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> Freddy you seem like a nice kid but I believe that you may suffer from deep psych problems, either that or you are biggest crapstirrer going around.


 
:shock:none of the above i was just proud to meet such a herper.


----------



## LJ77 (Jul 16, 2007)

Is the any were i can find out more info ? just to see if he is the man you say he is .


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 16, 2007)

http://www.aussiereptileclassifieds.com/phpPETITION/index.php

Lots of links with a lot of his own content.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I'll take a large popcorn sdaji... this gets better and better..


----------



## -Peter (Jul 16, 2007)

forget the popcorn, wheres my suit and the champagne, Ive made it onto Hoser's tong users shamefile.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay okay, this scene is barely worth it, but

/me hands out popcorn


----------



## Hetty (Jul 16, 2007)

One of the mods must have accidentally removed my message?

I'm just asking because it's been completely removed, not deleted as normal.


----------



## leighroyaus (Jul 16, 2007)

okay ill repost with something that will abide by the ever so tight laws of hte site.

for those that put down this man and critisise him, id like to see something that shows you have put just as much effor tinto the herp community as this man has.

hes done a hell of alot for the herp community


----------



## MrBredli (Jul 16, 2007)

Well for starters, i've never hacked the venom glands out of any elapids, so that puts my nose in front of his.


----------



## Hetty (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah, and you probably haven't lied under oath either.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jul 16, 2007)

I've never handed kids vens so I can take photos of them holding a brown, collets snake etc
What's that telling kids - oh it's ok to pick the nice brown snakes up. WT


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 16, 2007)

leighr33 said:


> okay ill repost with something that will abide by the ever so tight laws of hte site.
> 
> for those that put down this man and critisise him, id like to see something that shows you have put just as much effor tinto the herp community as this man has.
> 
> hes done a hell of alot for the herp community



You are intitled to your opinion and I respect that but are you able to list what he has done, just to refresh my clouded mind?

As far as I am concerned he is not different to a top AFL player who has made a massive indescretion off the field (i.e. a carey, a cousins, a didak etc etc). They will always be remembered for what they have done wrong and not for what they should be known for. The bad things tend to stick to people unfortunately and I'm pretty sure last time I checked with the powers that be hacking an elapids venom glands out fits that mould.


----------



## Hetty (Jul 16, 2007)

leighr33 said:


> hes done a hell of alot for the herp community



Oh, he sure has.


----------



## herpie boy (Jul 16, 2007)

ladies , ladies. do get all emotional about this thread, its a dead end debate which has been discussed till the snakes come home countless times before. the guys a knob, THE END


----------



## Hetty (Jul 16, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> the guys a knob, THE END



I think that's the wisest thing you've said on this forum.


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 16, 2007)

*ladies*



herpie boy said:


> ladies , ladies. do get all emotional about this thread, its a dead end debate which has been discussed till the snakes come home countless times before. the guys a knob, THE END



Who you calling a lady:shock: I do agree with the kkkkknob part though


----------



## herpie boy (Jul 16, 2007)

shamous you where wearing a dress when i came to your place and bought the coastal yeah .............hahahahahahah


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 16, 2007)

*That's right*

I remember now. You bought it off me and I threw in the coastal as a bonus.
How's things?


----------



## herpie boy (Jul 16, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> You are intitled to your opinion and I respect that but are you able to list what he has done, just to refresh my clouded mind?
> 
> As far as I am concerned he is not different to a top AFL player who has made a massive indescretion off the field (i.e. a carey, a cousins, a didak etc etc). They will always be remembered for what they have done wrong and not for what they should be known for. The bad things tend to stick to people unfortunately and I'm pretty sure last time I checked with the powers that be hacking an elapids venom glands out fits that mould.


 
i wont swallow my words, but good point


----------



## herpie boy (Jul 16, 2007)

shamous1 said:


> I remember now. You bought it off me and I threw in the coastal as a bonus.
> How's things?


 

you threw alot more in than just the coastal:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jul 16, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> you threw alot more in than just the coastal:lol::lol::lol:



The plot thickens:shock:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 16, 2007)

herpie boy said:


> you threw alot more in than just the coastal:lol::lol::lol:



i think this should be the end of this thread! lol


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 16, 2007)

hes done alot of good things for herpetology and has published more papers than 99% of people on this site and alot of those papers are as useful as the stuff on wiki and most other papers written by experianced herpetologists such as barnett.
the times ive talked 2 him hes been helpful and is a great bloke to me (no pubic gags) and im sick of just watching all these threads turn on him even tho im sure this one started against him. people just walk all over him and im sure most dont even know of him. i dont mind people who have meet the guy having an opinion on him and im not gonna try convince them otherwise as shamous stated everyone is entitled to there own opinion and i totaly respect that. also i do not support voids but i find it funny when people say he "needs" them and imply he is incapable of handling a ven even though he does a large amount of removals in victoria and if someone out there has come across a wild void please enlighten me to it.
anyway this is just my opinion on the guy and i thought i may as well put it out there as ive wanted to many times when people have been walking all over him and i honestally dont care if i get a bad rep with people as im sure i will its there problem if there gonna hold this kinda thing against me.


----------



## Hetty (Jul 16, 2007)

So writing papers excuses people from ripping venom glands out of snakes?


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 16, 2007)

did i ever imply it did? are u seeing something in my post im not?
im just saying he has alot more to him on a herpetologist level than some dude who hacks snakes and has an interesting way of eating pizza
he has done alot of things that are positive with his experiance like writting papers and helping people who actually ask for it(most people on this site are guilty of that). and people who have not met him are having an opinion formed for them before they get a chance to meet the guy.


----------



## Hetty (Jul 16, 2007)

You're implying that because he's done some good things you can excuse the bad stuff he's done, and continues to do.


----------



## method (Jul 16, 2007)

Funny how all the people trying to stand up for him wont mention the hacking out venom glands little detail


----------



## Dan123 (Jul 16, 2007)

> Funny how all the people trying to stand up for him wont mention the hacking out venom glands little detail


what?

and no im not saying that anyone should excuse him, 
im saying people should not simply see him for a madman who removes venom glands from snakes as alot of people do just because thats all they no about him and no body ever mentions anything else about him


----------



## dodgie (Jul 16, 2007)

freddy said:


> hope you enjoy


 

:shock: http://www.smuggled.com/VenArt1p.htm


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 16, 2007)

Dan123 said:


> what?
> 
> and no im not saying that anyone should excuse him,
> im saying people should not simply see him for a madman who removes venom glands from snakes as alot of people do just because thats all they no about him and no body ever mentions anything else about him



ok your right.
It hasnt been mentioned how the authorities are out to get him and how he has uncovered corruption on a massive level.Also about his love of the legal system in this country and his love of loud shirts.The list could go on and on lol.


----------



## reece89 (Jul 16, 2007)

thenothing said:


> So writing papers excuses people from ripping venom glands out of snakes?


is he allowed to do this?or does he just do it


----------



## Hetty (Jul 16, 2007)

reece89 said:


> is he allowed to do this?or does he just do it



No one has stopped him.


----------



## reece89 (Jul 16, 2007)

thenothing said:


> No one has stopped him.


and he is "supposelly" australia's best herper lol


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 16, 2007)

method said:


> Funny how all the people trying to stand up for him wont mention the hacking out venom glands little detail


Ha ha, its funny how all these people attacking him describe the removal of the venom glands, like ripping them out.I imagine him using a chisel and claw hammer, or hacking them out i imagine a meat cleaver or chain saw.Do these people really know about his surgical techniques or are they just hating Hoser to be fashionable.


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Jul 16, 2007)

*sits in corner eating caramelised popcorn and watches*


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 16, 2007)

pike1 said:


> Ha ha, its funny how all these people attacking him describe the removal of the venom glands, like ripping them out.I imagine him using a chisel and claw hammer, or hacking them out i imagine a meat cleaver or chain saw.Do these people really know about his surgical techniques or are they just hating Hoser to be fashionable.



Surgical techniques involve the use of timber boards nails and elastic bands no anaesthetic.Its all in the links on the petition site.


----------



## Hetty (Jul 16, 2007)

reece89 said:


> and he is "supposelly" australia's best herper lol



Not many people actually think that.



pike1 said:


> Ha ha, its funny how all these people attacking him describe the removal of the venom glands, like ripping them out.I imagine him using a chisel and claw hammer, or hacking them out i imagine a meat cleaver or chain saw.Do these people really know about his surgical techniques or are they just hating Hoser to be fashionable.



From Ray's website:
http://www.smuggled.com/VenArt1p.htm


----------



## cement (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey bugs, didn't realise you are so cute..........


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 16, 2007)

:O me neither!!!


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 16, 2007)

AHUM yeah k that snake on the wood an the nails an da rubber bands an stuff woz just plain wrong :|:|:|:|


----------



## Bug collector (Jul 16, 2007)

"The book shows how a totally average and law-abiding citizen can fall foul of the law for doing nothing more than complaining about criminals and their activity." <----- quoted from that site thing. stress the AVERAGE..














O___o! vvtf?!


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 16, 2007)

/me runs to the popcorn stand and starts taking orders


----------



## dellywatts (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh that site link just makes me sick and angry :evil: All of those people are just watching, thinking that he is some kind of brave hero of some sort who can handle vens yet they have know idea what has really happened to those snakes.


----------



## Anthony88 (Jul 16, 2007)

This is a very long thread so thought i would make it longer and be apart of this great thread.


----------



## freddy (Jul 16, 2007)

Anthony88 said:


> This is a very long thread so thought i would make it longer and be apart of this great thread.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*


in case you didnt read it he said *'A GREAT THREAD' *


----------



## -Peter (Jul 16, 2007)

Sdaji said:


> /me runs to the popcorn stand and starts taking orders


go on, just this once, have a glass of bubbly:evil:
i promise not to get drunk and tell you i love you.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Jul 16, 2007)

well ive spent a while to read every post in this thread.

This all began with a photo of Ray Hoser.
which lead to the rise of sdaji's booming popcorn stand,
which lead to the question "who stole the pizza topping?"
which lead to (strangely) a book for sale with a cake of pubes on top,
which lead to a bag with 1/2 a head of lettuce inside,
which lead to cross dressing man-love.

all this is somehow in a (yet another) Ray hoser debate.

just wanted to say i love this site!


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 16, 2007)

yeah, that about sums it up


----------



## steve6610 (Jul 16, 2007)

popcorn please sdaji, caramel flavoured in a bag thanks, to go......................


hey, freddy your hot babe, you know it don't you,


----------

